
Online Tracking: A 1M-site Measurement and Analysis (2016) [pdf] - luu
http://randomwalker.info/publications/OpenWPM_1_million_site_tracking_measurement.pdf
======
anonu
2016 paper - but still an interesting read. It's a good reminder of the ever-
evolving techniques and schemes to track users. Browsers are becoming more and
more complex - and this makes way for novel ways to ID users.

\- WebRTC: reveals local IP addresses - even if you're behind a VPN

\- AudioContext: Allows audio fingerprinting similar to the canvas trick

\- Cookie Syncing: always wondered how it worked. Gets around the Same Origin
checks - and is the primary way you get served ads across sites

Thank goodness for pi.hole.... I think that is by far the most effective way
to cut out the crap you get served on the web...

------
thecosas
Link to accompanying website:
[https://webtransparency.cs.princeton.edu/webcensus/](https://webtransparency.cs.princeton.edu/webcensus/)

